# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Can I hear my own brain waves?

## Cowbox

Last night I WILDed (succesfully, I believe, but that's another thread)... I noticed that as I lay there listening to my breathing, I began to hear short clips of high pitched (or rather, high frequency) noises, in my head. I get these quite commonly, and was unsure if it was envioronmental noise or just me going crazy. Anyway, last night I heard these as I was trying to WILD... and as I slipped further & further into sleep, I noticed that these vibrations were slowing down... slowing down... & as I felt the "vibrations", the noises were quite low frequency (down to about .5-1 Hz) & after the vibrations stopped, so did the noises, & I was left staring into an empty void.

My question is: am I going crazy? Has this happened to anyone else? Or is it possible that I can "hear" my brain waves shifting from the alpha range all the way down to the theta range while still remaining conscious?

----------


## Seeker

It's doubtful you could hear them, even if you could, they would be a VERY low tone, lower than the human ear can hear.

Many people report hearing noises when entering WILD.  I know I hear some pretty horrifying screeching sounds on occasion.  It is just one of those things that make it 'wild'  ::D:

----------


## David

The brief sound you hear when you tightly close your eyes is similar to the humming sound you hear when entering REM(?)--except that sound is much louder.

Other ways to hear it is softly touching the eye lashes on the outer side of your eyes (don't push), just hover over them.

Also, if you can be somewhere where it is very quiet, you might even be able to hear it.  It could even be bothersome if it's so quiet that the humming becomes very loud.   :tongue2: 

Hope this helps,

D

----------


## dreamtamer007

Nothing, forget it

----------


## Cowbox

> _Originally posted by dreamtamer007_
> *
> Sounds in the environment are not sounds at all but vibrations. Does a monograph have ears to hear? The brain interoperates the vibration into what we call sound. In a dream there is no cause for vibration to produce a sound. The sound is reproduced by the brain and could be an interpretation of any other activity in the brain in my opinion.*



what the hell are you talking about?

----------


## Ynot

When awake, human brainwaves cycle between 15 & 18 Hz
you cannot hear this, at all

You can, however, custom build a burglar alarm that cycles at these frequencies
when tripped, sending out infa-sound pulses at these frequencies
rendering the potential intruder unconscious

The Nazi's were (for all the wrong reasons, mind) instrumental in exploring the human reactions to low frequency sound

Night clubs use a sneaky form of infa-sound in their speaker setup
I forget the frequencies involved, but the stomach resonants at a set frequency range
hitting these frequencies will induce hunger

Rumour has it, but I have no actual proof, that the clitorus resonates at about 33Hz

And so ends another episode of Frequency Fun with Tony
tune in next week to learn how to make someone shit themselves involuntarily

----------


## Wolffe

On a similar note, does anyone know what that ringing/high-pitched whining in your ear is?

----------


## Ynot

> _Originally posted by Wolffe_
> *On a similar note, does anyone know what that ringing/high-pitched whining in your ear is?*



Mild tinnitus (don't worry, you ain't going deaf - everybody experiences this from time to time)
particually noticable when there are next to no external sounds - your ears will become far more sensitive (similar to the way the eye works when there is next to no light in the room)

what you are actually hearing, is still subject to a lot of scientific debate
but the most common theory, is it's earwax, and other fluids vibrating gently in your ear

----------


## Cowbox

> _Originally posted by Ynot_
> *Rumour has it, but I have no actual proof, that the clitorus resonates at about 33Hz
> *



now if only I could figure out how to make my tongue vibrate at 33Hz...

----------


## Seeker

Ynot, I've had tinnitis my whole life, it can get quite annoying.  Certain things like asprin aggrevate it.  Last I heard, researchers also think it might be due to an inflamation around the sensory hairs in the cloclia (sp!).

----------


## Wezel

> _Originally posted by Ynot_
> *Rumour has it, but I have no actual proof, that the clitorus resonates at about 33Hz*



I would like to confirm that rumour, and so I do.
What? You want proof?

*sigh*

Here's some reading material: _Star Trek, female orgasms and the mysterious Blaster Beam_
(or you could just skip to the _fun stuff_)

:vibes:

----------


## Purebred

This thread has been dead ofr a very long time, but I want to say something. When I sit somewhere very calmly and if noone makes loud noises I can hear something similar to Binaural Beats in my head. Could it be brain waves? lol I don't want to ask if other people can hear it, because I would show up as weirdo. ;D And it's not my imagination, because As I focus on the sound it gets really loud.

I can stop the sound if only VERY LOUD noises interupt.

----------


## nina

If it's been dead for a very long time, leave it dead. Thread is from 2005. Don't necropost.

But to answer this question, yes you can detect your own brainwaves. Notice the word detect, not hear. Brainwaves are vibrational frequencies, not sound. But I doubt what you are hearing is brainwaves, as they are usually only detectable when the mind is dissociated from the body, aka when you are between stages of sleep or consciousness. Though I guess if you are sitting quietly you might be detecting theta waves. Also they become easier to detect the deeper you get...delta waves are easy to detect because they are a very high intensity slow vibration. Alpha/beta waves are going to be generally undetectable, unless you have just transitioned from delta and can only recognize them from their difference in vibration. 

^this is just my opinion from my own experiences btw, I have no evidence on hand to back up the claims

----------

